# Staghorn Algae



## Marty.h (23 Oct 2019)

Looks like this staghorn algae is fun to get rid off so far I have 

Halved lighting from 4 x 54w to only 2x54w

Have upped CO2 so I'm seeing it tipping yellow at end on drop checker and PH going from 7.6 to 6.4 so presume I have enough CO2 saturation.

Dosing Ei ferts as per there instructions.

50% waterchange on a sunday = 200L

Have added 3 x powerheads so have over 9000L of flow no dead spots that I can see.

Have been spot treating with Excell to the point I'm adding 50ml a time daily with spot treating maybe I can up how much im dosing? 

Getting great growth of plants just when you get up close you can see this ghastly staghorn algae.

Any more ideas on how to deal with it was thinking of putting tank into a 3 day black out.

I have been struggling to keep nitrates up I'm constantly between 0 and 5 ppm cant physically get it any higher even feeding fish heavier maybe an out of balance issue ? 



This how it looks as you can see looks healthy enough just that ghastly staghorn





Anyone have anymore ideas or suggestions 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (24 Oct 2019)

pH drop looks good but what's the pH profile like?
It can take quite some time to clear the staghorn once it gets going, however it sounds like you have it under control as it's not going crazy. I have some BBA growing on a power head and last time I took the driftwood out I found some staghorn even have some BGA on glass at substrate level. So some algae will always be present in all established tanks.

You say your struggling to keep the nitrates up yet your plants look healthy so ignore the test kit and listen to your plants. You cold always increase the EI dose after all the standard EI dose is just a starting guide


----------



## Marty.h (24 Oct 2019)

Zeus. said:


> pH drop looks good but what's the pH profile like?
> It can take quite some time to clear the staghorn once it gets going, however it sounds like you have it under control as it's not going crazy. I have some BBA growing on a power head and last time I took the driftwood out I found some staghorn even have some BGA on glass at substrate level. So some algae will always be present in all established tanks.
> 
> You say your struggling to keep the nitrates up yet your plants look healthy so ignore the test kit and listen to your plants. You cold always increase the EI dose after all the standard EI dose is just a starting guide


I'm wondering if there is an imbalance between N03 and P04 I need to go grab a phosphate test kit to see that's next on my list 

What you mean by PH profile ? As in before , middle and after ?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (24 Oct 2019)

Testing for fert levels with hobby level test kits is a very inaccurate way of maintaining the fert levels. EI dosing is all about not testing the fert levels as it's so inaccurate and supplying ferts in excess and weekly 50% WC, so 'in theroy' we dilute the toxins and keep the fert levels in excess, saving time and money and healthy plants.

A pH profile is done by taking pH before CO2 on then every 30mins till CO2 off. The reason for it is we don't what fluctuating [CO2] from lights on for the main part of the photo period.
Clive's detail below worth a read



ceg4048 said:


> We have a fairly well grounded, basic understanding of the photosynthetic processes.
> A. We understand that Rubisco's job is to capture CO2 molecules and to deliver the molecules to the Calvin Cycle reaction centers. We know that Rubisco is hugely expensive and consumes a lot of resources to produce and to maintain. In low tech tanks, where the CO2 concentration is low there is a much higher density of Rubisco in the leaf because you need more of the protein to capture the small amounts of CO2. In gas injected tanks, the Rubisco density in the leaf is lower.
> 
> B. We also know that during Calvin Cycle, the fixing of Carbon involves some intermediate carbohydrate products until the final product is a type of glucose.
> ...


----------



## Marty.h (24 Oct 2019)

Zeus. said:


> Testing for fert levels with hobby level test kits is a very inaccurate way of maintaining the fert levels. EI dosing is all about not testing the fert levels as it's so inaccurate and supplying ferts in excess and weekly 50% WC, so 'in theroy' we dilute the toxins and keep the fert levels in excess, saving time and money and healthy plants.
> 
> A pH profile is done by taking pH before CO2 on then every 30mins till CO2 off. The reason for it is we don't what fluctuating [CO2] from lights on for the main part of the photo period.
> Clive's detail below worth a read


It seems most have irradicated it using excell I have been spot treating and today most appears red so I'm hoping I'm getting ontop of it nice and soon 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

